# Another Vista Limited Connectivity / Unidentified Network issue (Wired LAN)



## agrigg (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi everyone. My internet connection is provided through the use of a wired LAN connection in my building. I recently upgraded my computer and since the upgrade I have been unable to connect to the internet - The network is unidentified and only has limited connectivity. I have tried the standard Vista troubleshooting solutions (trying to get the IP address automatically, resetting network adaptor) plus other potential fixes such such as changing Speed & Duplex of network cards, disabling windows firewall/security alerts etc. installing the latest LAN drivers, disabling IPv6, enabling/disabling network discovery, changing the network to a private network and so on. I have even purchased a new LAN card to ensure it wasn't a specific hardware problem, but this hasn't solved the issue. My ipcongig information is as follows: (I am currently using a borrowed wireless internet card at the moment)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ASUS-QUADCORE
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Telstra Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Telstra Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.233.141.204(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.50.2.71
139.130.4.4
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 10.11.12.13
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 10.11.12.14
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN Driver @ 3GPP (6280)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-C6-00-00-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family PCI Gigabit E
thernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-3F-0B-05-19
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.193.66(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-FC-81-2E-5E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.193.66%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:10.233.141.204%20(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 203.50.2.71
139.130.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Is there anything that anyone can suggest here? This network connection was working fine with Vista (no configuration required) before I upgraded my computer. I've spent hours looking for a possible fix with no luck so far. Any help here would be greatly appreciated


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First do this:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

Then follow the instructions here: Vista Can't obtain IP address from some DHCP Servers


----------



## agrigg (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, thanks very much for your super quick reply, I tried this fix however I still have the same problem. Is there anything further that I should be doing?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You mention a "borrowed" wireless network card. Is that working? Has this machine ever connected?


----------



## agrigg (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes I can get online using a wireless card (not wi-fi... I am using wireless 3g mobile technology), so I am able to get online by using that. It is only when trying to connect to the LAN connection that I am having issues. 

On a side note I tried to plug my xbox 360 into the lan connection (not my computer) tonight and it said that it could not find an IP address. Might that suggest that the problem is actually not on my side?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's sounding more and more like the building LAN isn't working properly. It should be as simple as setting up for automatic IP addressing and plugging the wire in. I can't imagine them wanting to manage static IP addressing, that would be a nightmare.

If you can find someone with a laptop to test, that would further narrow down the issue.


----------



## lodogg (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's a simle solution that I just decided to try on my own because nothing else worked but this had instant results. I feel it will help you too.

1. Uninstall the driver to you network adapter.

2. Reboot you PC.

3. Re-install the driver for the adapter and try to connect.


----------

